# alten PC aufrüsten..aber was?



## king82 (20. April 2017)

*alten PC aufrüsten..aber was?*

Hallo
ich möchte meinen alten Pc aufrüsten,so das ich aktuelle Games flüssig spielen kann.
Ich weiß aber nicht so richtig, wo da die Baustelle bei meinen System ist!
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.......

Mein System: Asus P8H61/USB3 Mainboard
                      Intel Core i5 2400@3100 Mhz Prozessor
                      8192 MB DDR3-SDRAM 
                      Geforce GTX 560Ti
                      LG L225W Monitor
                      Windows 7 Home Premium Edition


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

In jedem Falle die Grafikkarte. Die CPU ist noch ganz ok, aber die Grafikkarte überfällig. Was kannst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## king82 (20. April 2017)

Also das mit der GK war mir klar...
Ich würde so sagen um 250-300 Euro....

Ich wollte aber das ganze System erneuern mit folgender Hardware....

GA-AB350-Gaming 3
 AMD Ryzen 5 1600X (CPU Kühler Alpenföhn Sella)
GeForce GTX 1060 Grafikkarte (Gainwand 6GB)

und den RAM auf 16 GB erhöhen!

Oder ist das alles "to much"...oder kurz gesagt Käse?

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort....


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Also das mit der GK war mir klar...
> Ich würde so sagen um 250-300 Euro....
> 
> Ich wollte aber das ganze System erneuern mit folgender Hardware....
> ...


 nee, das ist schon eine gute Zusammenstellung. Die Frage ist nur, ob nicht zunächst nur ne neue Graka erstmal reicht. Aber wenn du das Geld hast, wäre das Setting gut. Ein moderner Prozessor mit 8 oder gar 12 Threads ist zukunftssicherer, und auch da, wo ein Game nicht mehr als vier Kerne / Threads verwendet, ist ein Ryzen 5 1600X schon ein gutes Stück stärker als Dein alter core i5. Der Core i5 wäre aber noch "gut genug" auch für ne starke Grafikkarte, d.h. er ist nicht so schwach, dass er die Karte "bremst". Du wirst aber mit dem Ryzen mehr Leistung haben. 

Mit dem RAM aber: du brauchst DDR4-RAM, der core i5 nutzt DDR3. Und RAM ist grad sehr teuer. Ich würde daher erstmal nur 1x8GB holen. Vlt. bekommst du aber ja fürs alte RAM noch recht viel, denn auch DDR3-RAM ist derzeit teuer. Wenn es in der Summe okay ist, dann nimm ruhig das, was du vorhast, mit 16GB RAM.

Eine Alternative bei der Grafikkarte wäre eine der neuen RX 580 mit 8GB von AMD. Die sind im Schnitt etwas günstiger und mind. gleichschnell wie die GTX 1060. Zudem hast du dann auch die Option, Dir vlt innerhalb der Zeit, in der du die Karte nutzt, einen Freesync-Monitor zu holen. Bei Nvidia heißt das GSync, kostet aber einen dicken Aufpreis.


----------



## king82 (20. April 2017)

Ja das der RAM im Moment sehr teuer ist habe ich gemerkt...Danke für deinen Vorschlag kann ich ja dann auch so machen.

Ich weiß das die AMD GK etwas billiger sind aber ich eigentlich schon ewig ein Geforce Zocker und eigentlich von den Geforce-Karten mehr überzeugt.Kann sein das das Einbildung ist!
Die Geforce GTX 1060 hat zwar nur 6 GB aber welches Game braucht im Moment 8 GB!

Kannst du einen RAM 8 GB DDR4 vorschlagen im guten Mittelfeld?

Mein Netzteil ist das Corsair CB 500 Watt.Das dürfte doch reichen,oder?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Ja das der RAM im Moment sehr teuer ist habe ich gemerkt...Danke für deinen Vorschlag kann ich ja dann auch so machen.
> 
> Ich weiß das die AMD GK etwas billiger sind aber ich eigentlich schon ewig ein Geforce Zocker und eigentlich von den Geforce-Karten mehr überzeugt.Kann sein das das Einbildung ist!
> Die Geforce GTX 1060 hat zwar nur 6 GB aber welches Game braucht im Moment 8 GB!


 naja, man kann es nie wissen. Ansonsten sind beide halt ziemlich gleichauf, mit keiner macht man was falsch. Beide hatten auch schon Probleme mit einzelnen Modellen oder Treibern, so dass auch so was wie "XY hat die bessere Qualität" pauschal nicht stimmt, egal ob AMD oder Nvidia  



> Kannst du einen RAM 8 GB DDR4 vorschlagen im guten Mittelfeld?


 bei AMD ist das ein wenig kompliziert, außer es kommt einem nicht so sehr auf 1-2% mehr oder weniger Leistung an. Denn da läuft es teils schneller, wenn man RAM mit WENIGER Takt hat - Dual Rank-RAM soll für die neuen AMDs in der Beziehung besser ein, dann wäre zB das hier gut http://nanoxia-world.com/media/pdf/48/b6/c6/DS3_manual_german.pdf    und wenn du meinst, dass mehr Takt sinnvoll sei, dann hat MediaMarkt (echt jetzt! ) ein gutes Angebot: BALLISTIX Tactical Kit Arbeitsspeicher 16 GB - Media Markt günstiger gibt es derzeit kein DDR4-3000er Dual Rank RAM, selbst die mit 2800MHz sind nicht günstiger, wenn man eines mit Dual Rank sucht.

Wenn man auf Dual Rank verzichtet bzw. was nimmt, wo es nicht dabeisteht (gibt es auch oft), kann man auch günstiger wegkommen. zB https://www.alternate.de/Patriot/DIMM-16-GB-DDR4-2800-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1311487?campaign=DDR4/Patriot/1311487

Ach ja: ich weiß nicht, ob der Sella passen wird. Denn für AM4 brauchst du anderes Montagematerial. Oder kaufst du den eh neu? Falls du übertakten willst, wäre ein anderer besser. So eher um die 40€. 




> Mein Netzteil ist das Corsair CB 500 Watt.Das dürfte doch reichen,oder?


 ja, wobei das sicher auch schon 6 Jahre als ist, oder? So alle 6-7 Jahre schadet es nicht, was neues zu holen, da die Netzteile etwas nachlassen und mehr Strom ziehen. Zudem sind moderne Modelle auch sowieso was sparsamer als die von vor 6-7 Jahren, bzw. eines für 50-60€ ist so "gut" wie eines, was damals 120€ gekostet hätte.


----------



## king82 (20. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für deinen Mühe...

Welcher CPU Lüfter würde den dann besser passen so um die
40 Euro...

Ja das Netzteil ist schon gute 6 Jahre alt.Wollte es schon 
noch wechseln aber für den Anfang wollte ich es erstmal
nehmen...

Ich wollte eigentlich nichts übertakten.

Habe noch mal geguckt beim CPU Lüfter Sella...
Laut Daten passt er auf den AMD4 Sockel....

Allgemein:Modell:Alpenföhn Sella
für folgende Sockel geeignet:775, 1156, 1155, 1150, 1151, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM4


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen Mühe...
> 
> Welcher CPU Lüfter würde den dann besser passen so um die
> 40 Euro...
> ...


 ja, wenn du den neu kaufst, sollte alles dabei sein. Nur wenn du den schon hast, dann wird das passende Material fehlen - vlt. würde EKL das kostenlos zusenden, aber das müsste man erst mal nachfragen. 

Ohne Übertakten wäre auch der EKL Brocken ECO gut, besser als der Sella, aber vom Preis her unter 35€. Man muss aber aufpassen, was in Dein Gehäuse denn reinpasst. Der Brocken Eco hat 15cm, das passt normalerweise immer, aber so am 15,5cm kann es oft eng werden.


----------



## king82 (20. April 2017)

Ja der Kühler wird neu gekauft...ok ich gucke mir den mal an...
Also danke hast mir sehr geholfen....falls ich noch was wissen will meld ich mich noch mal....


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

ok, kein Thema


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich möchte meinen alten Pc aufrüsten,so das ich aktuelle Games flüssig spielen kann.
> Ich weiß aber nicht so richtig, wo da die Baustelle bei meinen System ist!
> Vielleicht kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.......
> ...



Hab einen ähnlichen Rechner, was die CPU angeht.
Und habe neulich von einer GTX760 auf eine GTX1060 gewechselt.
Das sind Welten, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.

Hatte mir auch überlegt eine AMD zu kaufen, eben wegen den 8GB Ram.
Aber der LazyMan in mir, hat sich gesagt:
Ist einfacher so, da die Treiber schon druff sind.

War dann auch so. Alte Karte raus, neue rein, pc starten, läuft. 
Ohne Installationen, etc..


----------



## hibana (21. April 2017)

Ja der lazy man wer kennt den nicht ^^


----------



## king82 (21. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab einen ähnlichen Rechner, was die CPU angeht.
> Und habe neulich von einer GTX760 auf eine GTX1060 gewechselt.
> Das sind Welten, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.
> 
> ...



Ja da haste recht ist halt der geringste Aufwand..

Bin auch noch am überlegen was ich mache ob nur GK oder komplett Umbau??
Da mein System sehr stabil läuft ist halt immer so ne 50-50 Sache was draus wird.....


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Ja da haste recht ist halt der geringste Aufwand..
> 
> Bin auch noch am überlegen was ich mache ob nur GK oder komplett Umbau??
> Da mein System sehr stabil läuft ist halt immer so ne 50-50 Sache was draus wird.....



Mir wars (auch da) zu aufwändig.
Denn solange der PC läuft, rüste ich nur die Graka auf.
Sollte die CPU irgendwann wirklich DER Flaschenhals werden, dann kommt eh ein komplett neuer PC.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2017)

Kauf doch einfach erstmal nur die neue Grafikkarte, und dann wirst du ja sehen, ob dir das reicht. Eine GTX 1060 oder AMD RX 480 ist mal eben 2,5 x so schnell wie die uralte GTX 560 Ti, hinzu kommt noch ein weiterer Leistungsgewinn bei den Spielen, denen das RAM der GTX 560 Ti nicht mehr reicht.

Oder schwankst du zwischen "CPU + 1060" und "nur Grafikkarte, aber dann direkt eine 1070 oder 1080" ?


----------



## king82 (21. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kauf doch einfach erstmal nur die neue Grafikkarte, und dann wirst du ja sehen, ob dir das reicht. Eine GTX 1060 oder AMD RX 480 ist mal eben 2,5 x so schnell wie die uralte GTX 560 Ti, hinzu kommt noch ein weiterer Leistungsgewinn bei den Spielen, denen das RAM der GTX 560 Ti nicht mehr reicht.
> 
> Oder schwankst du zwischen "CPU + 1060" und "nur Grafikkarte, aber dann direkt eine 1070 oder 1080" ?



Naja wenn ich den CPU wechsel brauche ich dann sowieso ein neues Mainboard  weil mein altes ja Intel unterstützt...
Ich will halt net ein paarmal anfangen mit den umrüsten!
Es gibt also nur die Version mit der neuen Gk oder die Version alles umbauen.
Die 1080 ist mir zu teuer im Gesamtbild des ganzen Paketes.

Wenn ich wüsste das alles läuft würde ichs machen.

Hätte ich da Probleme mit meinen alten Mainboard (2.0) wegen dem Anschluß?
Da die neuen GK ja 3.0 besitzen.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2017)

Also wegen den Ram brauchst du Dir doch auch keine Gedanken zu machen.
Hab auch "nur" 8GB und die GTX1060.
Damit läuft das neue Ghost Recon sehr geschmeidig.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Es gibt also nur die Version mit der neuen Gk oder die Version alles umbauen.


 ja eben, aber die frage ist: hast du bei Deiner Idee mit der neuen CPU, Board und GTX 1060 denn die GTX 1060 deswegen gewählt, weil es nicht für eine zB GTX 1070 reicht, und wenn du aber NUR die Grafikkarte neu holst, dann würdest du doch eine GTX 1070 nehmen? Oder würdest du so oder so "nur" eine GTX 1060 nehmen? 

Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann kauf Dir in jedem Falle erstmal nur die Karte. Und wenn das nicht reicht, dann kannst du ja immer noch Baord+CPU+RAM neu holen. ne Grafikkarte einzubauen ist ja auch kein echter "Aufrüstungsaufwand", das dauert vlt 3-4 Minuten.


PCIe 2.0 ist übrigens kaum ein Nachteil, da die modernen Karten mit 2,0 vlt 2-3% Leistung "verlieren" im Vergleich zu 3.0, mehr nicht


----------



## king82 (21. April 2017)

Also ich würde trotzdem bei der 1060 bleiben selbst wenn ich nur die GK tausche weil ich ja dann auch nicht weiß ob ich damit zufrieden bin und ich vielleicht noch mehr umbauen muß....
Ich werde es mir noch mal überlegen...

Mehr Geld will ich net ausgeben...der komplette Umbau ist ja schon bei 750-800 Euro


----------



## hibana (21. April 2017)

Probiers wenns dir nicht passt zurücksenden .


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Also ich würde trotzdem bei der 1060 bleiben selbst wenn ich nur die GK tausche weil ich ja dann auch nicht weiß ob ich damit zufrieden bin und ich vielleicht noch mehr umbauen muß....


 Du sparst dir aber eben nicht wirklich viel Arbeit, wenn du erst die Graka holst und nicht sofort ALLES. Wenn du jetzt testweise nur die CPU wechseln würdest, DAS wäre dann echt Aufwand: Kühler ab, CPU raus, ggf. sogar Mainboard raus, neue CPU rein, Kühler mit neuer Paste ausstatten, wieder drauf.... da kann man verstehen, wenn man sich das sparen will und vlt sofort auf einen modernen Sockel wechselt.

Aber die Graka? Die ist so schnell getauscht, dass es echt nicht schlimm wäre, wenn du später dann doch mal Board+CPU wechseln willst und "erneut" auch die Grafikkarte aus/einbauen musst  


So oder so würde sich eine neue moderne CPU durchaus lohnen, wäre aber eben nicht "nötig". D.h. falsch ist keine der beiden Optionen, egal ob du nur ne Graka neu holst oder gleich CPU, Board, RAM und Graka.


----------



## king82 (21. April 2017)

Ja klar ist das eine mehr bzw weniger Aufwand...
Also ok ich werde erstmal die neue GK holen und testen was man raus holt...
Vielleicht werden die Ryzen Cpus dann noch ein bissl günstiger bzw der Ram wenn ich auf Ende des Jahres umbaue!
Mal sehen wie sich der Kostenfaktor entwickelt...


----------



## king82 (21. April 2017)

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle für eure Mühe!!


----------



## king82 (21. April 2017)

Wenn man auf Dual Rank verzichtet bzw. was nimmt, wo es nicht dabeisteht (gibt es auch oft), kann man auch günstiger wegkommen. zB https://www.alternate.de/Patriot/DI...product/1311487?campaign=DDR4/Patriot/1311487

Noch mal kurz dazu bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Gigabyte Mainboard diesen Ram unterstützt wegen der 2800 Taktung.....


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Dual Rank verzichtet bzw. was nimmt, wo es nicht dabeisteht (gibt es auch oft), kann man auch günstiger wegkommen. zB https://www.alternate.de/Patriot/DI...product/1311487?campaign=DDR4/Patriot/1311487
> 
> Noch mal kurz dazu bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Gigabyte Mainboard diesen Ram unterstützt wegen der 2800 Taktung.....


 das wäre kein Problem, du kannst das RAM auch einfach vom Board ansteuern lassen, dann taktet das Board das RAM halt mit weniger MHz, wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## king82 (25. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Ja klar ist das eine mehr bzw weniger Aufwand...
> Also ok ich werde erstmal die neue GK holen und testen was man raus holt...
> Vielleicht werden die Ryzen Cpus dann noch ein bissl günstiger bzw der Ram wenn ich auf Ende des Jahres umbaue!
> Mal sehen wie sich der Kostenfaktor entwickelt...



Also nach langen hin und her und überlegen bin ich nun zu den Entschluss  gekommen doch komplett umzubauen...
Da ich meine alten Bauteile noch an den Mann bringen konnte habe ich nun gewagt...

Meine neue Hardware:AMD Ryzen 5 1600
                                                    Gainward GTX 1060
                                                     Asus Prime 350 plus
                                                    G.Skill Flare X DDR4 16 GB

Teile sind bestellt und ich hoffe das alles rund läuft...
Falls jemand ein paar Tips hat zwecks Zusammenbau
oder für die Hardware immer her damit....


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Also nach langen hin und her und überlegen bin ich nun zu den Entschluss  gekommen doch komplett umzubauen...
> Da ich meine alten Bauteile noch an den Mann bringen konnte habe ich nun gewagt...
> 
> Meine neue Hardware:AMD Ryzen 5 1600
> ...



Naja, achte einfach mal darauf, wenn du die alten Sachen rausnimmt, was da wo und wie drinsteckte und verschraubt war - dann weißt du schon mal das wichtigste   und da du Windows neu installieren wirst, sichere schon mal alles von C:, was Dir wichtig ist.


----------



## king82 (25. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, achte einfach mal darauf, wenn du die alten Sachen rausnimmt, was da wo und wie drinsteckte und verschraubt war - dann weißt du schon mal das wichtigste   und da du Windows neu installieren wirst, sichere schon mal alles von C:, was Dir wichtig ist.



Muß ich das Windows zwingend neu installieren?
Oder gehts auch ohne.....

Kannst du mir mal einen Vorschlag für eine SSD
mit M.2 Anschluß für mein Mainbord machen...so um die 60-100 Euro....


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Muß ich das Windows zwingend neu installieren?
> Oder gehts auch ohne.....


 das wäre bei einem so großen Umstieg besser. Es kann zwar sein, dass es später scheinbar gut läuft, aber in Wahrheit weit weg vom Optimum ist. Und wenn du ne SSD kaufst, wäre es eh nötig, da dein jetziges Windows auf eine Festplatte abgestimmt ist.



> Kannst du mir mal einen Vorschlag für eine SSD
> mit M.2 Anschluß für mein Mainbord machen...so um die 60-100 Euro....


 M.2 würde ich nicht nehmen, die haben keine Vorteile, außer du nimmst du ganz teuren. Und auch die bringen nur selten was für Privatnutzer, da die zwar mehr MB/s schaffen, aber man lädt kaum mal so viele Daten am Stück, als dass es sich lohnt (ca doppelt so teuer pro GB wie eine normale SSD). und die M.2-SSDs, die moderate Preise haben, sind nicht schneller als die üblichen 2,5-Zoll-SSDs, kosten aber trotzdem derzeit 10-15€ mehr (für 240-256GB). Der einzige Vorteil von M.2 wäre der Platzbedarf, was aber in einem normalen PC null Rolle spielt. Selbst wenn du einen "Mini-PC" zusammenbauen würdest, hättest du für ein 2.5-Zoll-Laufwerk massig Platz. 


so eine zb wäre gut und für den Preis auch günstig SANDISK Festplatte Plus Solid State Drive - Media Markt    und auch in anderen Onlineshops bekommst du keine SSD mit 240-256GB für unter 85€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## king82 (26. April 2017)

Ok da haste recht...wenn ich will das rund läuft muß ich Windows neu installieren....
Wie ist die beste Reihenfolge...also erstmal Hardware zusammenbauen das ist klar,wie würdest du dann weiter machen?
Zumal mein PC ja schon zerlegt ist!

Ne da lass ich das erstmal mit der SSD...


----------



## Manwiththegum (26. April 2017)

Ich würde auch nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Alles andere passt noch. Hol dir die Beste für dein Geld. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Ok da haste recht...wenn ich will das rund läuft muß ich Windows neu installieren....
> Wie ist die beste Reihenfolge...also erstmal Hardware zusammenbauen das ist klar,wie würdest du dann weiter machen?
> Zumal mein PC ja schon zerlegt ist!


 wie meinst du das? Lüfter saubermachen, oder worauf möchtest du hinaus?


----------



## king82 (26. April 2017)

Ich meine wie es dann weiter geht wenn ich den PC zusammengebaut habe...soll ich dann erst die Treiber installieren und dann Windows neu oder anders herum...
Sorry wenn ich so blöd frag,will nix falsch machen!


----------



## Bertie17 (26. April 2017)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Frage gerade nicht oder habe einen Denkfehler. Wenn du erst die Treiber installieren würdest, und anschließend Windows neu aufsetzt, sind die Treiber logischerweise auch wieder weg.


----------



## king82 (26. April 2017)

Ok ja ist logisch..also erst windows und dann die treiber


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Ok ja ist logisch..also erst windows und dann die treiber


 jo, und am besten: Windows, dann Windows erst mal nach Udpates suchen lassen, dann Mainbardtreiber, dann Grafik und evlt. weitere Dinge wie zB Drucker oder so was. Und nach jedem Update/Treiber am besten den PC mal neu starten.


----------



## king82 (27. April 2017)

Ok das mach ich so....dank dir.


----------



## king82 (28. April 2017)

So PC heute zusammen gebaut...hat soweit alles gepasst..Ram,CPU laufen auch im Bios..nur mein Windows startet nicht von der Festplatte.
Wenn ich es neu installieren will werden meine Tastatur und Maus nicht mehr erkannt!
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2017)

Versuch mal einen anderen Anschluss für die Maus/Tastatur. Es gibt oft UsB-Ports, die nur unter Windows laufen. Aber mind 2 sollten an sich im BIOS gehen, und somit auch für eine Neu-Install


----------



## king82 (29. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen anderen Anschluss für die Maus/Tastatur. Es gibt oft UsB-Ports, die nur unter Windows laufen. Aber mind 2 sollten an sich im BIOS gehen, und somit auch für eine Neu-Install



Habe schon alle durch...keiner geht..bin ratlos.
Habe auch gesehen das von den 16 gb ram nur 8 erkannt werden..
Habe schon alle varianten durch mit einen riegel bzw die 4 slots...
Bios ist aktuell..

Kann es ein ram problem sein das er windows nicht startet?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Habe schon alle durch...keiner geht..bin ratlos.
> Habe auch gesehen das von den 16 gb ram nur 8 erkannt werden..
> Habe schon alle varianten durch mit einen riegel bzw die 4 slots...
> Bios ist aktuell..
> ...


 versuch es mal nur mit den alten RAM-Riegeln. Und schau auch mal beim Mainboard in die Anleitung. 

Schau auch mal, ob du per Maus/Tastatur das BIOS bedienen kannst, wenn du die Festplatte und SSD gar nicht ans Mainboard angeschlossen hast. Wenn du Pech hast, dann geht ne Tastatur bei dem Board nur über den PS2-Anschluss, aber an sich ist das Board nicht so alt, als dass dies der Grund sein sollte.


----------



## king82 (29. April 2017)

Also wenn ich die Festplatte abklemme kann ich wie bis her das Bios bedienen...sobald ich aber  Win installieren will ist schluß.

Meine alten Ram kann ich nicht nehmen weil die nicht passen.Die rasten gar net ein....
Kann also sein das ich eine Maus/Tastatur mit PS2 Anschluß brauche?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Festplatte abklemme kann ich wie bis her das Bios bedienen...sobald ich aber  Win installieren will ist schluß.
> 
> Meine alten Ram kann ich nicht nehmen weil die nicht passen.Die rasten gar net ein....


 ach ja, du hast ja auch das Board neu, hatte ich vergessen. Du hast aber 2x8GB, oder? Schau mal im Handbuch genau nach, da steht oft drin, dass man zB Slot 2 und 4 fürs Ram nutzen muss und es nicht geht, wenn man 1 und 3 nutzt, oder 1 und 2. Manchmal sind die Slot-Nummern oder -Namen auch verwirrend, zB in der Reihenfolge A1, B1, A2 und B2, bei einem anderen Board aber A1, A2, B1 und B2. Oder 1234, beim anderen aber 1324, damit man die Riegel in 1 und 2 steckt.



> Kann also sein das ich eine Maus/Tastatur mit PS2 Anschluß brauche?


 nein, an sich muss Maus/Tastatur funktionieren, wenn die im BIOS gehen. Wie genau sieht das denn aus? Du startest den PC, hast dann den Stick mit Windows am PC bzw. ne DVD mit Windows drauf eingelegt, das Windows-Setup beginnt - aber wo du auf "weiter" oder "ok" klicken soll,  reagiert die Maus nicht? Oder hakt es schon früher? Hast du deine alte Festplatte noch dran? Wenn ja, dann lass nur die mal weg und versuche, nur auf die SSD zu installieren. Evlt. startet nämlich das alte Windows, und das ist dann der Grund für das Dilemma.


----------



## king82 (29. April 2017)

Also das mit den Ram funtzt jetzt auf einmal habe jetzt 16 GB und werden im Bios erkannt!
Also im Bios gehen beide.
Ich starte dann beginnt Windows zu laden und vielleicht 10 Sekunden später Bluescreen und Pc startet neu...wenn ich von Dvd starte komm ich ins Anfangsmenü mit Sprache usw...kann ja aber nix bestätigen bzw auf weiter klicken.
Ich habe nur die Festplatte im System!
Kann es sein das die Treiber von neuen Mainboard fehlen und deswegen es nicht startet?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Also das mit den Ram funtzt jetzt auf einmal habe jetzt 16 GB und werden im Bios erkannt!
> Also im Bios gehen beide.
> Ich starte dann beginnt Windows zu laden und vielleicht 10 Sekunden später Bluescreen und Pc startet neu...wenn ich von Dvd starte komm ich ins Anfangsmenü mit Sprache usw...kann ja aber nix bestätigen bzw auf weiter klicken.
> Ich habe nur die Festplatte im System!
> Kann es sein das die Treiber von neuen Mainboard fehlen und deswegen es nicht startet?


 ja, das könnte sein - dann wäre es besser, wenn du Dir eine Windows-Version runterlädst, die neuer ist. Vielleicht ist die Version auf der DVD einfach nur so alt, dass es an den Treibern fehlt. Natürlich müssen es nicht die Treiber vom Boardhersteller sein, die da "integriert" sein müssen, aber es kann gu sein, dass in Deiner DVD-Version etwas fehlt, was für die Ryzen-Boards nötig ist

Was aber auch sein kann ist, dass es am RAM liegt, da zickt Ryzen manchmal rum. Vielleicht musst du mal im BIOs die RAM-Werte ein wenig verstellen, vlt. einen niedrigeren Takt mal testen. Oder ein BIOS-Update machen - es kam erst am 25.4. ein neues BIOS raus, das auch die RAM-Stabilität erhöhen soll: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-0609.zip?_ga=1.200829224.766223805.1479650996  Version 0609. Du hast doch das Asus Prime B350 Plus, oder?

Ach ja: willst du nicht lieber Windows 10 installieren? Soweit ich weiß kann man immer noch mit nem Win7-Key sein Win 10 freischalten, obwohl die Upgrade-Zeit offiziell an sich abgelaufen ist. Siehe auch hier Windows 10 weiterhin kostenlos: Gratis-Upgrade mit Windows 7 - CHIP  du kannst dann mit dem Media Creation Tool von Micrsoft Dir Windows 10 Home 64Bit auf einen USB-Stick "installieren" lassen, mit dem du dann wiederum Windows auf Deinem PC installieren kannst. Als Key gibst du dann einfach den Win7-Key ein.


----------



## king82 (29. April 2017)

Ja mit den Taktwerten im Ram habe ich schon gespielt...hat nix gebracht...immer wieder Absturz.
Ja das ist mein Board.
Wie kann ich den das Bios am besten auf die neue Version bringen?Geht das direkt im Bios?
Im Moment ist die 0606 drauf.
Wollte eigentlich bei Win 7 bleiben da  es eigentlich sehr stabil läuft..wenns dann geht.

Würde es was bringen die Festplatte zu formatieren?

Danke für deine Vorschläge....


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den das Bios am besten auf die neue Version bringen?Geht das direkt im Bios?
> Im Moment ist die 0606 drauf.



Das steht im Regelfall in einem ReadMe-File dass es zur Aktualisierungsdatei dazu gibt. Meist ist n' BIOS-Update recht unspektakulär über USB-Stick im BIOS selbst ausführbar.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Ja mit den Taktwerten im Ram habe ich schon gespielt...hat nix gebracht...immer wieder Absturz.
> Ja das ist mein Board.
> Wie kann ich den das Bios am besten auf die neue Version bringen?Geht das direkt im Bios?
> Im Moment ist die 0606 drauf.
> Wollte eigentlich bei Win 7 bleiben da  es eigentlich sehr stabil läuft..wenns dann geht.


 Windows 10 läuft ebenfalls total stabil, es gibt da kaum Leute, die Probleme haben. Es gibt an sich keinen Grund, NICHT Win10 zu nutzen. 

Und das BIOS-Update: siehe Handbuch und/oder die Readme auf der Downloadsite von Asus. Du musst das bei modernen Boards idR das BIOS nur auf einen USB.Stick kopieren, und zwar natürlich die Dateie im Download, nicht nur die Download-Datei. Der Download ist ne Zip-Datei, und die Datei, die da drin ist, DIE musst du einen Stick kopieren. Dann gehst du ins BIOS und schaust, wo man von da aus das BIOS flashen kann. Manchmal gibt es auch beim PC-Start so was wie "Press DEL for BIOS/UEFI or F4 to enter Flash-Menu", dann kannst du direkt in das Flashmenu rein. Mit dem Flashmenu gibst du dann den USB-Stick als Quelle an, es wird nach einem gültigen BIOS-File gesucht, dann installiert. Da darfst du dann nichts mehr am PC machen, bis es fertig ist.  Am besten vor dem Flash mal die Standardwerte vom BIOS laden. 




> Würde es was bringen die Festplatte zu formatieren


 so wie du es beschreibst, startet das Setup ja, stürzt aber dann ab. Zu dem Zeitpunkt spielt die Festplatte noch keine Rolle. Aber wenn du dann Windows installierst, wäre es nicht verkehrt, dabei auch zu formatieren. Aber nur das alte "C:", und auch nur, wenn du da keine wichtigen Daten mehr drauf hast.


----------



## king82 (29. April 2017)

Ok ich guck mal mit win 10...
Ich werde das Update mal machen und gucken ob es was bringt.
Denke mal das es die Treiber von Mainboard sind.
Wenn ich win 10 nehme müsste es ja dann besser laufen mit der Installation,oder?


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. April 2017)

Aber laut der Treiber-DB für das Board müsste es doch unter Win7 voll supported sein!? https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_Download/

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Aber laut der Treiber-DB für das Board müsste es doch unter Win7 voll supported sein!? https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


 ja, aber es KANN sein, dass du zB Win 7 mit SP2 brauchst und er nur eine alte DVD ohne SP2 hat. 


@king82: wenn der Fehler am RAM liegt, kann auch die Win10-Installation bocken. Daher halt das BIOS-Update in jedem Falle machen.


----------



## king82 (30. April 2017)

Also stand ist das  Bios erfolgreich überschrieben 0609...
Ram werden mit 16 GB 2400 erkannt...
Win7 startet geht zu Windows Fehlerbehebung..Systemreparatur...kann wieder nicht mit Maus/Tastatur irgenwas machen an jeden Usb Anschluß

Jetzt ist wieder was neues....

PC läuft  kurz an Lüfter drehen..geht wieder aus...das ganze bis zu dreimal bis er beim 4 mal dann startet mit der Meldung...Overlocking failed
obwohl ich gar nichts gemacht habe...gehe ich ins Bios sehe ich auch nichts...?


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Also stand ist das  Bios erfolgreich überschrieben 0609...
> Ram werden mit 16 GB 2400 erkannt...
> Win7 startet geht zu Windows Fehlerbehebung..Systemreparatur...kann wieder nicht mit Maus/Tastatur irgenwas machen an jeden Usb Anschluß


 du sollst keine Reparatur machen, sondern neu installieren. Geht das nicht?



> PC läuft  kurz an Lüfter drehen..geht wieder aus...das ganze bis zu dreimal bis er beim 4 mal dann startet mit der Meldung...Overlocking failed
> obwohl ich gar nichts gemacht habe...gehe ich ins Bios sehe ich auch nichts...?


 mach mal einen cmos-Reset, siehe Boardhandbuch.


----------



## king82 (30. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du sollst keine Reparatur machen, sondern neu installieren. Geht das nicht?
> 
> Ich meine neue Version installiert...war falsch geschrieben von mir.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Mai 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das es an den Treibern von Mainboard liegt.Aber will soll ich diese Installieren wenn ich die Eingabegeräte nicht nutzen kann!!
> Geht denn eine Maus mit PS2 Anschluß zu 100%.....



Naja, du kannst dir ja bei der Neuinstallation durchaus den Stress machen die Treiber für's Board vorab zu laden. Die Option dafür bieten sowohl die Installationsroutine von Win7 als auch von Win8 oder 10. Chipsatz- und USB-Treiber wären dann wahrscheinlich gescheit.
PS2 hat in Legacysupport in allen "modernen" Betriebssystemen, wenn das nicht funzt hakt es an einer anderen Stelle.

@herbboy: SP2 für Win7? [emoji16] das ist doch Insiderwissen

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2017)

Teste doch einfach mal in gottesnamen eine Win10-Installation, und dann mal weitersehen. Der erweiterte Support für Win7 ist ja ohnehin schon ausgelaufen, Microsoft wird lediglich bei reinen Sicherheitsupdates noch bis 2020 Updates liefern.  Für Win7 kann es gut sein, dass du da sowieso schon relativ bald keine neueren Treiber vom Boardhersteller bekommst, oder dass die Grafikkartentreiber nicht oder nur mäßig auf Win7 abgestimmt werden. Allein schon wegen einigen Dingen für Games, die nur mit Win10 gehen,  würde ich auf Windows 10 setzen.


----------



## king82 (2. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt meine Festplatte mit meiner alten Hardware formatiert weil ich dachte die alten Treiber von alten Mainboard funzen dazwischen 
und Windows 7 neu installiert....
Dann PC wieder umgebaut auf neue Hardware und gestartet...Windows will auch starten aber dann wieder Bluescreen...es steht dort das ich meine HDD Driver testen soll...da ist doch die Festplatte gemeint oder?

Ich werde bestimmt noch auf Win 10 umsteigen...haste recht wegen den Games und so..aber das muß doch mit Win 7 auch laufen!


----------



## king82 (2. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt meine Festplatte mit meiner alten Hardware formatiert weil ich dachte die alten Treiber von alten Mainboard funzen dazwischen und Windows 7 neu installiert....
Dann PC wieder umgebaut auf neue Hardware und gestartet...Windows will auch starten aber dann wieder Bluescreen...es steht dort das ich meine HDD Driver testen soll...da ist doch die Festplatte gemeint oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde bestimmt noch auf Win 10 umsteigen...haste recht wegen den Games und so..aber das muß doch mit Win 7 auch laufen!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2017)

HDD Driver wären die Festplatte, aber an sich braucht man keine. Das ist im Chipsatz alles drin. Das spräche dafür, dass die verwendete Windows-Version eben vlt noch nicht die passenden Treiber integriert hat.

Wenn es mit Win10 immer noch Probleme gibt, DANN müsste man genau nachsehen, ob es nicht vielleicht einfach "nur" ein Defekt ist.


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. Mai 2017)

An welchem SATA-Anschluss vom Board hängt das Systemlaufwerk eigentlich? (Sollte die Frage schon aufgekommen sein, sorry).

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## king82 (2. Mai 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> An welchem SATA-Anschluss vom Board hängt das Systemlaufwerk eigentlich? (Sollte die Frage schon aufgekommen sein, sorry).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk



Die Festplatte hängt an Sata Anschluß 4 von 6 Anschlüssen....


----------



## king82 (2. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> HDD Driver wären die Festplatte, aber an sich braucht man keine. Das ist im Chipsatz alles drin. Das spräche dafür, dass die verwendete Windows-Version eben vlt noch nicht die passenden Treiber integriert
> 
> 
> Wenn es mit Win10 immer noch Probleme gibt, DANN müsste man genau nachsehen, ob es nicht vielleicht einfach "nur" ein Defekt ist.


Wie komme ich am billigsten weg bei Win 10....wenn ich es kaufen will?


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. Mai 2017)

Warum ich frage: irgendwie teilt sich der m2-Port die Bandbreite, und damit wahrscheinlich auch den Controller, mit den SATA6-Ports Nummer 5 und 6. Hier hätte ich evtl. noch ein nachforschendswertes Problem verortet, aber so...

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. Mai 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich am billigsten weg bei Win 10....wenn ich es kaufen will?


~30 Euro bei Amazon oder ein Upgrade deiner Windows7-Lizenz im "Nutzern mit Einschränkungen"-Modus. Du gibst dich quasi als körperlich eingeschränkt aus. Den Link zu einer Anleitung hatte Herb bereits vor 10 oder 15 Antworten mal gepostet.

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## king82 (2. Mai 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> ~30 Euro bei Amazon oder ein Upgrade deiner Windows7-Lizenz im "Nutzern mit Einschränkungen"-Modus. Du gibst dich quasi als körperlich eingeschränkt aus. Den Link zu einer Anleitung hatte Herb bereits vor 10 oder 15 Antworten mal gepostet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk



Ok da werde ich das mal testen und Win 10 installieren...

Vielen dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. Mai 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Ok da werde ich das mal testen und Win 10 installieren...
> 
> Vielen dank für eure Mühe!


Wenn du im MSDN die Testversion lädst hast du auch erstmal 30 Tage Zeit um zu prüfen und zu testen.

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2017)

bzw. man kann auch einfach ohne Key installieren und hat dann 30 tage Zeit, einen gültigen Key einzugeben. Aber der alte Win7-Key soll halt laut vielen Quellen immer noch anwendbar sein, obwohl das kostenfreie Upgrade an sich nur bis Juli 2016 lief.

Wegen Sata: VIELLEICHT musst du doch Anschluss 0 oder 1 nutzen, aber an sich müsste das nicht der Grund sein.


----------



## king82 (2. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bzw. man kann auch einfach ohne Key installieren und hat dann 30 tage Zeit, einen gültigen Key einzugeben. Aber der alte Win7-Key soll halt laut vielen Quellen immer noch anwendbar sein, obwohl das kostenfreie Upgrade an sich nur bis Juli 2016 lief.
> 
> Wegen Sata: VIELLEICHT musst du doch Anschluss 0 oder 1 nutzen, aber an sich müsste das nicht der Grund sein.



Das müsste ja dann bestimmt irgendwo stehen in der Anleitung...habe nichts gelesen...naja ich versuche  mal mein Glück mit Win 10...


----------



## king82 (3. Mai 2017)

Also Leute ein Wunder der PC läuft.......
Das ganze mit Win 7!????????????

Hab ihn mir noch mal genauer angesehen und habe festgestellt das das Datenkabel der Festplatte einen Kabelbruch hatte....
Kabel getauscht Win 7 installiert und er läuft bis jetzt super...auch von RAM bis jetzt keine zicken....
Super....danke noch mal...


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Mai 2017)

king82 schrieb:


> Also Leute ein Wunder der PC läuft.......
> Das ganze mit Win 7!


Der Klassiker  Schön dass es jetzt funzt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2017)

na, so was kann leider auch mal vorkommen. Ich hätte aber trotzdem win 10 installiert


----------



## king82 (3. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> na, so was kann leider auch mal vorkommen. Ich hätte aber trotzdem win 10 installiert



Ja das werde ich noch machen.....


----------

